# Kitchen Hardware Precision Alignment Template



## BOHICA (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a bunch of 5" drawer pulls that need to be installed in our kitchen. Problem is the precision templates that Lowes and Home Depot both sell only work for hardware designed up to 4". Does anyone know where I can pick up a bigger sized model from? I would like both the corner cabinet and drawer templates, but if I can only find one the drawer one would work for everything.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

if you do this professionally then a template is worth the expense. Pick one up at rockler.com. BUT.. to do your job just make one. Make two holes matching the handles you need on a piece of plexiglass. To use the same holes for the opposite door, run a piece of tape the correct distance from the door edge to the holes. line up the bottom of the plexiglass template on the bottom of the door or drawer front and use a self centering drill to drill a marker on the door.


----------



## justariot (Dec 27, 2008)

Maked your own template. I have done a few kitchen cabinet installs along with hardware. Take 10 minutes and carefully make a couple.

Use a 3/4 inch piece of plywood and nail a cuople of 3/4 X3/4 in strips along the bottom and side thisway you can use one template on both sides of the cabinet doors. 
For a drawer you prolly only have 2 sizes so make a template the same way and just carfully hold it in place a drill it.
My neighbor has a 900,000 and the company who he bought th cabinets from "eyeballed" the knob/pull/handle location!!!!!!!
What a joke its like, putting a number 2 on a nice piece of art.


----------



## sausagefingers (Nov 16, 2008)

I guess I'm either too lazy or cheap. Or maybe since the builder I worked for used about 100 different kinds of hardware, but I just figured out the spacing and did the math with drawer fronts in my head and measured up for cabinet doors. The templates always took me longer to use, haha. And if something is a 32nd off, you'll never know. :laughing:


----------

